# Peavey VK212 Issues



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have a VK212 that went from working great to the channel switcher not working and the clean channel sounds like the speaker is blown at low volumes. I do have JJ’s to put in it that I have gathered, need to get this issue sorted out before I go further, any suggestions amp gurus?

I really like this amp and would like to get it back running, it’s only worth $200 so a tech is not an option.

thanks


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Channel switching suggests a problem that's unrelated to tubes. More likely the low voltage supply. Are you using the footswitch with it?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Tech could be the only option. If you like the amp why not ? 
We need more information as nonreverb ask.

I see on on Reverb at $420 plus shipping = More than $500 ? 

Schematic here; https://el34world.com/charts/Schematics/files/Peavey/Valveking_212.pdf


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

nonreverb said:


> Channel switching suggests a problem that's unrelated to tubes. More likely the low voltage supply. Are you using the footswitch with it?


The channel switch does work on the amp, footswitch does not work. I tried another foot switch as well and it didn’t work.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Latole said:


> Tech could be the only option. If you like the amp why not ?
> We need more information as nonreverb ask.
> 
> I see on on Reverb at $420 plus shipping = More than $500 ?
> ...


I tried selling it when it was working on the Kijjii and the best offer I got was $200, I kept it for that. I don’t mind tinkering, I just have no idea where to start. They only amps I ever fixed was an Epi Jr that you nailed the resistor right away and It work great now. Thought I might get lucky twice!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Fiddle with all the knobs..that fixed my wierd sound and no sound issue. GL.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

MarkM said:


> The channel switch does work on the amp, footswitch does not work. I tried another foot switch as well and it didn’t work.


For the switching issue, I'd concentrate on the footswitch first. Probably a break in the cable or maybe bad solder on the input jack for the footswitch.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Try working the footswitch jack in and out of it's socket a few times. Sometimes, it's just a bad or dirty connection, and motion can break things loose.

I second (third?) taking it to a tech. I'd be willing to bet it'll cost less to fix than you think.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's the schematic of the switching section. Using a DVM, you can verify continuity and voltages for controlling the relay section from the jack.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Gentleman I appreciate your comments and will try to find time in the next couple weeks to drag that heavy MF down the stairs to my shop and try out that footswitch.

@Paul Running I do not speak amp tech, my neighbour and partner in crime is an electronic technologist. I do the dirt work, grading and road building, he does the electrical work and wiring. He would get excited about bringing over his Fluke gadget and checking that out.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

nonreverb said:


> For the switching issue, I'd concentrate on the footswitch first. Probably a break in the cable or maybe bad solder on the input jack for the footswitch.


I agree,


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I should be able to check the continuity with an ohm meter on that switch shouldn’t I?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

MarkM said:


> I should be able to check the continuity with an ohm meter on that switch shouldn’t I?


You talk about footswitch ? 

Yes you can, I'm afraid if you ask that, you don't know how.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Latole said:


> You talk about footswitch ?
> 
> Yes you can, I'm afraid if you ask that, you don't know how.


I will figure it out, just thought about it after the footswitch was mentioned.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Fiddle with all the knobs..that fixed my wierd sound and no sound issue. GL.


Tried this as it fits my technical ability, did help the lead channel. I am not having much luck with the clean channel, it appears to break up at low volumes and becomes muddy. One of the things I liked about this amp is the headroom it had on the clean channel.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

I think the sound issue is a common peavey issue. Most 5150’s do that and the fix is to spray deoxit in the fx loop and put a 1/4” jack in and out a few times. Supposedly it gets dirty in there and that fixes it for a while.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Ok I took all the advise and I turned the knobs, Detoxed, had intercourse with the 1/4” jack for the footswitch. I got it working pretty good. The Texture pot on the back was causing it to fart. Still not working great to the extreme left. Sat there since I bought it 13 years ago.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I have the VK50. The first thing I did was get rid of that breakaway board with the texture control and let her breathe. I converted it to 6V6 because the power transformer is under-rated for a pair of 6L6s. Here's my notes on the project which isn't finished yet...like most of the things I work on...loose interest and start something else.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I bought some JJ tubes before the the end of the world as we knew it. Not sure it’s worth putting them in this VK212, will it make that much of a difference?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

MarkM said:


> I bought some JJ tubes before the the end of the world as we knew it. Not sure it’s worth putting them in this VK212, will it make that much of a difference?


tubes is not you issue IMO with what you write.

Wich tubes ? Preamp or Power ? 
Power tube you need to check bias


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Latole said:


> tubes is not you issue IMO with what you write.
> 
> Wich tubes ? Preamp or Power ?
> Power tube you need to check bias


I have it working, just don’t know if new tubes would improve the amp. I appreciate your response, I do value your knowledge as well as others on here.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

If tubes in the amps are good , putting other tubes brand is a waste of money


----------

